# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  Iesakiet kadu PIC programmatoru

## Girts

Piedodiet par garumzimeem ,man nobira Llatviskojums .  Sakaksu ar to ka esmu zurnala EPE UK  abonents rads interese par vairakiem uz PIC balstiitiem projektiem, ir izvele  vai nu pirkt gatavu pgrogrametu PIC par 10GBP +shipings.Ir ari otra izveele  ka abonents varu no vinu ftp lejupieladet  *.HEX un iessuut pats.Tad nu ludzu shemas un liknus studija .

----------


## Delfins

nečakarējies un iepērc normālu gatavu programmātoru. Iesācējiem tā ir jādara, citādi iebremzēsies.

----------


## abergs

Atkar'ib'a cik nopietni darboties ar PIciem un kompjutera iesp'ej'am.
Ja p'aris konstrukcijas un ir COM ports ieteiktu EXTRAPIC. Linku varu samekl'et v'el'ak.
Ja paredz'ets darboties past'av'igi ieteiktu PICKIT2 (PICKIT3),ICD2 jo tie k'a ra'zot'aja uztur'etie programm'e
visvair'ak picus.
PICKIT2 izgatavo'sanai visa info:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/id...cName=en023805
PICKIT3 neesmu p'et'ijis nem'aku, neko teikt.
Vienk'ar'sotu  ICD2 var uztais'it p'ec:
http://de7bugger.narod.ru/

PS:Ar'i neiet garumz'imes...  ::

----------

